# early pregnancy - swollen vaginal walls, anyone?



## wavescrash

So when checking my cervix yesterday and today, I noticed that my vaginal walls are ridiculously swollen. It was a little hard to insert the finger to check. Did anyone else notice this leading up to their BFP or in early pregnancy?


----------



## lushgirl84

Iv noticed it tonight but unsure what it means


----------



## Helena_

I've had that recently. idk what it is though


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Are you girls serious? You're all feeling this??? Got good news for ya...it's supposed to be a pregnancy sign!!


----------



## lushgirl84

it is? I have to ask my way in lol


----------



## wavescrash

It is? I'll take it!! I want my BFP asap hahaha.


----------



## mancil06

Well I don't normally check mine, but did last time around so I know what it is suppouse to feel like, now you all have me wondering and I am so gonna check!


----------



## lushgirl84

haha! yep bfp pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## wavescrash

You said you have to ask your way in? Hahaha I can relate. Today I had to force my way in there. No more BD until that goes away. No way that will be comfortable. But as long as it results in a BFP, I'm all for it.


----------



## Ems77

It never occurred to me until you said something wavescrashove it was more difficult today. I have only been checking my cervix for 2 or 3 cycles, so I thought it was just one of those things like the cervix moving around.


----------



## Helena_

haha yeah I had to take a few nights off of bding.....OUCH


----------



## mancil06

So after our lovely thread yesterday I ran to the bathroom to check my cervix and it was about medium and not really hard but not really soft either. Today I decided to check again and the thing has moved so far back I almost couldn't find it! I also noticed my walls are swollen today and they were not yesterday. Hopefully these two things are a good sign. All I know is this wait is driving me crazy!


----------



## wavescrash

My bf checked it out last night because he thought I was crazy and confirmed that things feel more swollen than usual. Glad I'm not losing my mind.


----------



## taylorxx

Hey girls. I just went to check CM/cervix position at 3dpo, and I noticed my "vaginal walls" are very... uhm hard? It's also really tight down there and I can't even reach my cervix. It's VERY out of the ordinary. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## withlove

Hi ladies. I had very swollen vaginal walls for most of my TWW and unfortunately AF came today. The swelling was very unusual for me so it was one of the reasons I was convinced I would get my bfp but I didn't. I've done some research and can't find much on the swelling, but fx'd for all you ladies that it is a good, positive sign :flower:


----------



## Ems77

withlove said:


> Hi ladies. I had very swollen vaginal walls for most of my TWW and unfortunately AF came today. The swelling was very unusual for me so it was one of the reasons I was convinced I would get my bfp but I didn't. I've done some research and can't find much on the swelling, but fx'd for all you ladies that it is a good, positive sign :flower:

Thank you for posting this!!!!!! I am a realist and I ALWAYS like to know signs that could be potential crap. LOL :haha: GL to you next cycle, I may be joining you tomorrow....


----------



## taylorxx

Okay, so it's not my vaginal walls that are hard. It's a lump/ball next to my cervix!! My lady parts are tight, but there's that one part that's really hard. Could it possibly be a cyst?! :cry:


----------



## josephine3

check, tick, another symptom on my list. I have this too, at first i thought my cervix had come back down really low but then realised i could push it out the way lol tmi and it was just the walls. cp still up. me still hoping!!! hope it is good news for everyone xx


----------



## josephine3

taylorxx said:


> Okay, so it's not my vaginal walls that are hard. It's a lump/ball next to my cervix!! My lady parts are tight, but there's that one part that's really hard. Could it possibly be a cyst?! :cry:

Hmm are you sure its not just ur cervix you can feel? it is like a lump or ball, sorry if you are experienced in checking and know this!! good luck i hope ur okay, go the docs if your worried


----------



## taylorxx

josephine3 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so it's not my vaginal walls that are hard. It's a lump/ball next to my cervix!! My lady parts are tight, but there's that one part that's really hard. Could it possibly be a cyst?! :cry:
> 
> Hmm are you sure its not just ur cervix you can feel? it is like a lump or ball, sorry if you are experienced in checking and know this!! good luck i hope ur okay, go the docs if your worriedClick to expand...


I checked again and I think it was my cervix. I know exactly what it feels like and have been checking for months so I can't believe I was mistaken. I _thought_ I had felt the cervix next to "it" but it was just my cervix lol. Got myself all worked up over nothing. I can't believe it's THAT hard though, wtheck? Thank you for responding :hugs: xx


----------



## josephine3

aww deary me.glad you're ok though!!


----------



## taylorxx

Thank you! I'm such a worrier :haha: How are you feeling girl?


----------



## josephine3

I'm still feeling pregnant lol but with bfn's... am about 12 dpo now though so a little disheartened with it all!


----------



## star19762011

I've experienced this in the last couple of days and never noticed it before. . . . . lets hope it is a sign that leads to BFP!!!!!! FX'd for all xx

And . . . . . Congratulations to you VAURISSA on your BFP :cloud9::cloud9: xx


----------



## sdeitrick1

So did any of you ladies end up with a BFP after noticing your vaginal walls were swollen?


----------



## josephine3

Nope sorry


----------



## wavescrash

I was pregnant but it ended up being a chemical pregnancy.

I got pregnant the very next cycle though and will be 14 weeks on Thursday. However, I didn't check my cervix or symptom spot at all this pregnancy when I was in the 2ww so I don't know if they were swollen or not. Probably, due to increased blood flow though.


----------



## confuseds

Hi ladies i am having the same thing and im 3 days late for the witch so FX that we all get our bfps this month!! :D


----------



## sdeitrick1

confuseds said:


> Hi ladies i am having the same thing and im 3 days late for the witch so FX that we all get our bfps this month!! :D

I'm pretty sure this was one of the first symptoms for me when I was pregnant in Sept. Unfortunately it ended in a MC. However, I noticed this again this month.


----------



## confuseds

aww im so sorry about your miscarriage :hugs:, my walls seem even tighter this morning and the witch is still a no show


----------



## sdeitrick1

Hopefully this will be our BFPs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## confuseds

im hoping so to!! :) do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## sdeitrick1

Yeah, BBs feel heavy and full, also kinda sore. Also, feeling a little bloated. That's it for me. What about you?


----------



## confuseds

pretty much exactly the same as you to a tee


----------



## sdeitrick1

Oh and how could I forget, always really tired!!


----------



## confuseds

yer i have a little of that to but not that much, im also really thirsty all the time


----------



## SavedOne21

After having swollen vaginal walls, did you end up PG? Would that be considered a symptom?


----------



## wavescrash

Someone asked this a page ago but I'll answer again anyway.

I was pregnant but had a very early miscarriage. I got pregnant the very next cycle (maybe 2 weeks after my miscarriage happened) but I didn't symptom spot this time and don't know if I had swollen vaginal walls or not :/ Maybe someone else will come along and answer positively for ya!


----------



## sdeitrick1

I first time it was a pg symptom for me but it ended in a miscarriage. The second time I wasn't pg, though I could have swore I had a vv faint positive. I think it just depends on your body. Hope this helps.


----------



## TicToc

I noticed mine were all swollen last month right before af but I haven't been checking my cervix long enough to know if this was normal.


----------



## jb77

Hello ladies! This question is for wavescrash. The question you had posted about your vaginal walls being swollen. Did you end up being pregnant? I am so confused because I get vaginal infection when I google it. :) I have no pain or oder. Sorry if too much tmi but I watery discharge not much of it but it is super wet inside. Sorry for th crazy question


----------



## jb77

Okay let me post again. I am not sure if mine posted. I have a question for wavescrash. You question about the swollen vaginal walls I was wondering if you ended up being pregnant? I have been checking but stop checking because I was only getting confused well I became curios and checke dmy cervix and it is very difficult for me to check because my vaginal walls are so swollen. No pain or oder but it does feel like I have a extra amount of blood flow to my lybia areas minora and majora. I dont have much dicharge on the outside but my cervical mucus is watery with a slight milkyness. Sorry if this is tmi.


----------



## Orange18

What does BFP and BD stand for?


----------



## Mdbaby

Hey ladies was just curious of what you all think. Last months period was 8 days early when it usually is two days before scheduled time according to my period tracker app on the iPhone. It usually is like clock work. It was extremely light for about 4-5 days I questioned implantation bleeding and I tested two weeks either which I was recommended to do and it was negative. This month my period was 3/4 days late; really 1-2 days late according to my app. I have felt my cervix 5 days ago and it was very hard and low. the following day it was extremely high. Recently I have been feeling wet as if i had gotten my period and it was white sticky mucuos i having ridiculous back pain and have been very fatigued. My fiancé and I had intercourse last night and this afternoon I noticed some bleeding. I am not sure if it is my period or what the case is. It is very light, in the shower I was cleaning myself and I have felt that my walls feel very swollen having trouble getting in there. I had some dark red/ with some clotting and it has been about 20 minutes since and haven't had a drop. I am not sure if I am psyching myself does anyone have any insight!? Sorry if there's mistakes I'm writing on my phone. Thank you!!


----------



## magicbubble

We're you pregnant?


Mdbaby said:


> Hey ladies was just curious of what you all think. Last months period was 8 days early when it usually is two days before scheduled time according to my period tracker app on the iPhone. It usually is like clock work. It was extremely light for about 4-5 days I questioned implantation bleeding and I tested two weeks either which I was recommended to do and it was negative. This month my period was 3/4 days late; really 1-2 days late according to my app. I have felt my cervix 5 days ago and it was very hard and low. the following day it was extremely high. Recently I have been feeling wet as if i had gotten my period and it was white sticky mucuos i having ridiculous back pain and have been very fatigued. My fiancé and I had intercourse last night and this afternoon I noticed some bleeding. I am not sure if it is my period or what the case is. It is very light, in the shower I was cleaning myself and I have felt that my walls feel very swollen having trouble getting in there. I had some dark red/ with some clotting and it has been about 20 minutes since and haven't had a drop. I am not sure if I am psyching myself does anyone have any insight!? Sorry if there's mistakes I'm writing on my phone. Thank you!!


----------



## BrookelynMic

Ok I have swollen vaginal walls and a high cervex and it's very uncomfortable and I have lots of white milky vaginal discharge my main question is how long will this last for?


----------



## MrsGards

I’ve never been able to feel mine.. ever!!


----------

